# ☼「eggcellent」| new art style, pls at least check it out | tbt ☑ rlc ☒ freebies ☒



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

*☼「eggcellent」| new art style, pls at least check it out | tbt ☑ rlc ☒ freebies ☒*

tbt ☑ | rlc ☒ | freebies ☒

_A man just assaulted me with milk, cream and butter. How dairy._

「☼」 info/upd8s
〚 *current status:*
homestuck dialogue i guess​〚 i added rlc but eeh,, wont be as successful as tbt
〚 making a new gemkid, fite me
〚 not doing coloured headshots/busts/full bodies/whatevers because i don't feel very confident drawing those sizes neatly. my hand is all weird when i draw digitally lately and most things like that come out bad. chibs are small enough that they turn out fine, however​
「☼」 rules
〚 slots are first come, first serve, art necessarily isn't. rlc has priority over tbt.
〚 probably best to pay after you get your art. im not stopping you from paying beforeheand but ts easier for me since i forget things not even a minute after it happens. i'm not kidding, it's seriously a problem.
〚 no igb/most collectibles, pls.
〚 using ur art for an avatar/signature is OK, just credit me somehow (like (c) computertrash/art by david, etc). no need to ask first. but like, dont claim u drew it.
〚 max of three commissions per slot (example: 2 sketches and a pixel), one slot per person at a time.
〚 mayors/gijinka/furries/minimum body horror OK but no complicated mecha/nsfw. i can probably dre\aw boobs but keep in mind, im 15. do u really want to pay a 15 yo kid to draw boobers for u
〚 have nice time!! is OK to talk in here, pls do, i am very alone.​
「☼」 slots
〚 -
〚 -
〚 -
〚 -​
「☼」 pickup
〚 username one: ✦
〚 username two: ✦
〚 username three: ✦​


「☼」 sketch
headshot
example 1, example 2
〚 for some reason, im ok with sketching stuff? since these are only sketches, they're a lot less than my normal ones from before. includes minimal colouring.
〚 200TBT (x100TBT per extra) - no rlc

half body
example 1, example 2
〚 pretty much same as above but HALF BODY.
〚 300TBT (x100TBT per extra) - no rlc​

「☼」 chib
simple
example 1, example 2
〚 bleh little things
〚 *flat:* 200TBT (x50TBT per extra) - no rlc; *shaded:* 250TBT (x50TBT per extra) - no rlc

complex
example 1, example 2
〚 trying out different chib styles so expect different looking chibs every now and then.
〚 *flat:* 300TBT (x100TBT per extra) - $3 USD ($1 USD per extra); *shaded:* 400TBT (x150TBT per extra) - $4 USD ($1 USD per extra)​

「☼」 pixel
small/icon
example 1, example 2
〚 okay max height of these are 100px (width will vary) so you can use them as tbt icons maybe! these are made with a base but its a base i made.
〚 100TBT (x50TBT per extra, blinking is 10TBT) - no rlc

char
example 1, example 2
〚 man these are really fun. also prices are like that because these are non-base pixels.
〚 500TBT (x300TBT per extra) - $5 USD ($3 USD per extra)​


「☼」 adoptable
example 1, example 2
〚 *this is a closed species!!* pls. do not make ur own. link to information about them.
〚 300TBT (600TBT for complex designs)​


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

【 ☆ a u b a d e ☆ 】
/ōˈb?d/ n. a poem or piece of music appropriate to the dawn or early morning.
==============================
[rules][adopts][sold]

_click-thru image of available adopts to see full size. sorry about big watermark but it is to ensure someone doesnt steal the image itself._


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

【 ☆ a u b a d e ☆ 】
/ōˈb?d/ n. a poem or piece of music appropriate to the dawn or early morning.
==============================
[rules][adopts][sold]​
*sold*
= *a-4* piimisu
= *a-1* snapdragon
= *a-2* Norski
= *a-3* lynn105​


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

aaand this is open wow


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Feb 4, 2015)

*username: Coffee_Geek*
*adoptable #: 3*
*ready to pay/reserving?: Pay*

!! <3 all of them are qts QvQ


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 4, 2015)

*username:* NikkiNikki
*adoptable #:* celestia[4]
*ready to pay/reserving?:* reserving


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

Coffee_Geek said:


> *username: Coffee_Geek*
> *adoptable #: 3*
> *ready to pay/reserving?: Pay*
> 
> !! <3 all of them are qts QvQ



pm'ing now !!



NikkiNikki said:


> *username:* NikkiNikki
> *adoptable #:* celestia[4]
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* reserving



i can hold it for 1 week u_u
hopefully you can get it soon !!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

tfw nobody wants Computer Head Person.

He looks so chill


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 4, 2015)

lel, the computer man is like H.N Elly of Madoka Magica xd


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

computer head needs love
u_u


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 4, 2015)

i am so damn attracted to computer head oh _no_

i ,,, i must resist,,

no nope all of yall stay away from my new boyfriend i love him

*username:* Shirohibiki
*adoptable #:* 1
*ready to pay/reserving?:* ready to pay~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

SHIRO SAVED THE DAY.
Compooper Head will get a home :'D


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i am so damn attracted to computer head oh _no_
> 
> i ,,, i must resist,,
> 
> ...



ook sending info + palette in pm.



Hyogo said:


> SHIRO SAVED THE DAY.
> Compooper Head will get a home :'D



but what about mx cat person. tears.

=

im drawing more monsters rn so hopefully i ahve one or two ready soon, if not by tomorrow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> but what about mx cat person. tears.


He can chill with us while we watch nerdy movies like Back To The Future.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2015)

I love your kitty! ;@; hope he gets adopted!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> He can chill with us while we watch nerdy movies like Back To The Future.



hell yeah



Luckypinch said:


> I love your kitty! ;@; hope he gets adopted!



ty !!

=

added a vampire person !! wow what a cute palette


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

omg i just want to eat his cotton candy delicious looking hair
what a bae


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

milkbae said:


> omg i just want to eat his cotton candy delicious looking hair
> what a bae



the babest of all babes

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> omg i just want to eat his cotton candy delicious looking hair
> what a bae



the babest of all babes


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 4, 2015)

*username:* honeyprince
*adoptable #:* 2
*ready to pay/reserving?:* Ready to pay!

Cutest vamp child I've ever seen Q v Q


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

bruh i added 3 new monsters !!!
really likin #4 :V


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

Cat person is still lonely, he's watched Back to the future nonstop.

help him.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Cat person is still lonely, he's watched Back to the future nonstop.
> 
> help him.



its been 3 days now
he is happy on the outside but sad on the inside


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

*username:* lynn105
*adoptable #:* 2 gonna make a bunch of cute dresses aw yeah
*ready to pay/reserving?:* payy just let me know when to send~


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

:V


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

bur


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

ohh come on i think #4 is hot ;;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ohh come on i think #4 is hot ;;


Him and cat guy are now otp


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Him and cat guy are now otp



ship 5ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! !!!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

They look so sad :<


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

buuunii said:


> They look so sad :<



they sad cos nobody wants em u_u


----------



## Aradai (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm loving the cat.
gl!!


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

i will always love u #4 even if we can never be together


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> i will always love u #4 even if we can never be together



u_u


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

monsters are cute ok


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

They're hella cute
I'm sad I missed computer head


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> They're hella cute
> I'm sad I missed computer head



it is ok bc there will be more TV and computer heads and robots and such


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

I want a PC head that only displays nsfw material


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

mmmmm #4 what a qt


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I want a PC head that only displays nsfw material



then go make ur own !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> then go make ur own !!!!!!!!!


Why do people tell me to do this, I actually HAVE to use EFFORT and CREATIVE SKILLS to make characters!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

jeez


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 6, 2015)

I want one and three so baddd


----------



## lazuli (Feb 8, 2015)

I CALLED IT
people are makin adoptable shops lmaoo


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> I CALLED IT
> people are makin adoptable shops lmaoo



It's the new trend after pixels, hehe.


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> I CALLED IT
> people are makin adoptable shops lmaoo



ahha don't worry it'll die down soon


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> I CALLED IT
> people are makin adoptable shops lmaoo



I'm not surprised. It's an easy way for artists here to make TBT and I'm sure that's why it's catching on like fire. Create a base, rinse and reuse for every adoptable.


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not surprised. It's an easy way for artists here to make TBT and I'm sure that's why it's catching on like fire. Create a base, rinse and reuse for every adoptable.



now that you say it (and im guilty) it sounds pretty abusing and bad...
imma stop soon


----------



## buuunii (Feb 8, 2015)

//looks around nervously


----------



## Emzy (Feb 8, 2015)

lol i wanted to start OTL (posted one on my oldddddddddddd thread) xDDD i'm sorry ;A;


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> now that you say it (and im guilty) it sounds pretty abusing and bad...
> imma stop soon



I don't think Amissapanda implied that using a base to create adoptables is a bad thing, but rather a simple and easy method for artists in order to work quickly! tbh coming up with new designs is hard enough, and having to make new lines for each character/batch will only increase your work load if you don't plan on making adoptables in the long run. Plus I don't see how reusing a base is a bad thing? Since what the customers are really buying is the design itself.

But if she did mean it that way then I guess I disagree with her. //shrugs



Emzy said:


> lol i wanted to start OTL (posted one on my oldddddddddddd thread) xDDD i'm sorry ;A;


If making adoptables interests you then you shouldn't hesitate (or apologize!) and go for it!

*Edit:* lol I just noticed you already made the thread so nevermind


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> now that you say it (and im guilty) it sounds pretty abusing and bad...
> imma stop soon



Nah, it's just an observation on my part, not a judgement. It's natural that once something works out for one artist, a lot of people are going to do the same thing. Heck, if I were into adoptables, I might have jumped on the bandwagon myself, but I'm just not interested in giving away a design that is technically mine for someone else to call their own, and likewise, not interested in having characters/OCs that technically were the property/design of someone else. That just doesn't feel right or comfortable to me, personally, but more power to the people who enjoy them.


----------



## Emzy (Feb 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I don't think Amissapanda implied that using a base to create adoptables is a bad thing, but rather a simple and easy method for artists in order to work quickly! tbh coming up with new designs is hard enough, and having to make new lines for each character/batch will only increase your work load if you don't plan on making adoptables in the long run. Plus I don't see how reusing a base is a bad thing? Since what the customers are really buying is the design itself.
> 
> But if she did mean it that way then I guess I disagree with her. //shrugs
> 
> ...



xD I really like designing them hehe and i love to see what the owner does to it  some back stories and what not are nreally amazing!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 8, 2015)

bruh look all these people posting in my shop but no buyers ?\_(ツ)_/?
i think people here dont like monsters or somethin
just cutesy stuff
like
???????????/ these arent cute or ???????????//////


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh look all these people posting in my shop but no buyers ?\_(ツ)_/?
> i think people here dont like monsters or somethin
> just cutesy stuff
> like
> ???????????/ these arent cute or ???????????//////


They are so cute :0 I would buy I'm just poor af! Lol!


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh look all these people posting in my shop but no buyers ?\_(ツ)_/?
> i think people here dont like monsters or somethin
> just cutesy stuff
> like
> ???????????/ these arent cute or ???????????//////


You could try making a themed adoptables to spark interest? And also asking other users what themes they're interested to see to get some sort of idea on what they're keen to see atm. Like Harajuku-inspired oni girls/boys, pastel gothic ghosts, cute nerdy androids (technically they're not monsters but they're great OK), etc.

I think monsters are somewhat uncommon to see in TBT so it's gonna take patience to get them popular/gather interest. Kinda like how there's barely any art of animals and/or anthros so


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> You could try making a themed adoptables to spark interest? And also asking other users what themes they're interested to see to get some sort of idea on what they're keen to see atm. Like Harajuku-inspired oni girls/boys, pastel gothic ghosts, cute nerdy androids (technically they're not monsters but they're great OK), etc.
> 
> I think monsters are somewhat uncommon to see in TBT so it's gonna take patience to get them popular/gather interest. Kinda like how there's barely any art of animals and/or anthros so



tru bruh
also a+ avatar


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

bep bep


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 9, 2015)

username:*NikkiNikki
adoptable #:*I shall take him [1]
ready to pay/reserving?:*reserving


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

y do u have arm hands for
stop that, people need those


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> y do u have arm hands for
> stop that, people need those


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

ur troll has alot of fake arms

nobody needs that many arms, what to heck


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur troll has alot of fake arms
> 
> nobody needs that many arms, what to heck


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

tfw ditched by ur friend :'(


----------



## lazuli (Feb 15, 2015)

i got a sweater from an austin goodwill


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i got a sweater from an austin goodwill



WHEN WERE YOU IN AUSTIN?! I could've stalked you said hi or something.


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> WHEN WERE YOU IN AUSTIN?! I could've stalked you said hi or something.



Hey!!! I go to Austin ALL the time!!!! Most if my fam lives there


----------



## lazuli (Feb 15, 2015)

bruh im STILL in austin lmao.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh im STILL in austin lmao.



BUTTS. I SAW YOUR POST TOO LATE. Are you still in town? :000

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Hey!!! I go to Austin ALL the time!!!! Most if my fam lives there



Oh snap, that's rad! What a small world, hahaha.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

azukitan said:


> BUTTS. I SAW YOUR POST TOO LATE. Are you still in town? :000


I think CT is back at home drawing memes :'c


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

ye im home already lmao. r i p


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

bump?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

SLIDES IN AND DONS SHADES.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

omg! these are CUTE! I love #3


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> omg! these are CUTE! I love #3



ty. sure took me a while to think of nice designs.
ppl here dont seem to like monster ppl, so this adopt shop has more acceptable adopts like rabbit eared and such.

#3 is like a nature one. v chill person.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ty. sure took me a while to think of nice designs.
> ppl here dont seem to like monster ppl, so this adopt shop has more acceptable adopts like rabbit eared and such.
> 
> #3 is like a nature one. v chill person.



r u kidden me.
i love me some monsters


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

SO tempted to buy the second adoptable~ QAQ and omg no, I love monster adopts! I'm sure they would be popular! They'd look super cool in your style! 8)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> r u kidden me.
> i love me some monsters



i assure you, i am not.
mayb ill make some more 'monster-looking' ones in the future.



MC4pros said:


> SO tempted to buy the second adoptable~ QAQ and omg no, I love monster adopts! I'm sure they would be popular! They'd look super cool in your style! 8)



i had a few ones that didnt seem to spark any interest, like a dark-skinned person with 4 eyes and mint-coloured clothes. it was v nice actually but eh ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i assure you, i am not.
> mayb ill make some more 'monster-looking' ones in the future.
> 
> 
> ...



i'm surprised... because that honestly sounds awesome.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i assure you, i am not.
> mayb ill make some more 'monster-looking' ones in the future.
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I missed out on that?? Dx I'd love monster adopts in that style!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

Allycat said:


> i'm surprised... because that honestly sounds awesome.



ikr.



MC4pros said:


> Aww I missed out on that?? Dx I'd love monster adopts in that style!



like
i can redraw it and put it up again
and also make up some more like it
soon tho
when if these current ones sell.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

These adopts are so precious~~ I would actually consider buying one if I had the bells. I hope they all go to good homes. Best of luck, compu :>


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> These adopts are so precious~~ I would actually consider buying one if I had the bells. I hope they all go to good homes. Best of luck, compu :>



(ლ╹◡╹)ლ
mucho gracias.

i was drawing #3 and thinking MAN OH MAN someones going to lov em for sure


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

Bruh ur new adopts lookin hella dank.

Now make an adoptable of you and I would hug it 24/7!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh ur new adopts lookin hella dank.
> 
> Now make an adoptable of you and I would hug it 24/7!!



DUDE
WAT R U DOING UP
SHOULDNT U BE ASLEEP ヽ(.◕ฺˇд ˇ◕ฺﾉ

an adoptable of me wouldnt sell well, no no
ofc u would buy it but not other ppl


----------



## tobi! (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> DUDE
> WAT R U DOING UP
> SHOULDNT U BE ASLEEP ヽ(.◕ฺˇд ˇ◕ฺﾉ
> 
> ...



that's a good emote

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you held an auction, i'd bid. i'd bid higher than hyogo since he's poor


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> that's a good emote
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> if you held an auction, i'd bid. i'd bid higher than hyogo since he's poor



curse auto-enabled smilies ヽ(#`Д?)ﾉ

also lmao


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> (ლ╹◡╹)ლ
> mucho gracias.
> 
> i was drawing #3 and thinking MAN OH MAN someones going to lov em for sure



Freckles, mismatched eyes, and rose crown? What's not to love? 

#4 is probably my fave. I have a thing for purple eyes, and I'm so sure she can pull off an androgynous look.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

alright after lurking i give in
*username:* piimisu
*adoptable #:* 4 (blonde w purple eyes)
*ready to pay/reserving?:* pay


----------



## tobi! (Mar 9, 2015)

number two is my fav but i'm running dry on bells


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> number two is my fav but i'm running dry on bells



I like that one too I already have a super blue OC tho


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Freckles, mismatched eyes, and rose crown? What's not to love?
> 
> #4 is probably my fave. I have a thing for purple eyes, and I'm so sure she can pull off an androgynous look.



hueheuheuh



piimisu said:


> alright after lurking i give in
> *username:* piimisu
> *adoptable #:* 4 (blonde w purple eyes)
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* pay



ook let me get the palette ready n ill send it when i get the tbt !!!



Norski said:


> number two is my fav but i'm running dry on bells



u can reserve it for two weeks if u want (。?ゝω・)☆


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

UGH I LOVE THE BUNNY GIRL


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

I sent it hnnn


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

Huzzah! piimisu has good taste, hehehe.

Why'd I say mismatched eyes? I meant mismatched _colored_ eyes. *sobs*



Norski said:


> number two is my fav but i'm running dry on bells



I know that feel ;~; *patpat*


----------



## tobi! (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hueheuheuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what if i buy right now because the very generous piimisu gave me bells


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Do you think you'll make any adoptables with like blue or purple skin because I always wanted oddly colored skin without the monster-ish features?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> UGH I LOVE THE BUNNY GIRL



same tbh



Norski said:


> what if i buy right now because the very generous piimisu gave me bells



☆
use tha form, pls. then send tbt and ill send it to ya.
be sure to remember to repay piimisu at some point.



piimisu said:


> Do you think you'll make any adoptables with like blue or purple skin because I always wanted oddly colored skin without the monster-ish features?



of course of course, yes


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

OK I'm doing it because I'm in love @@

*username:* snapdragon
*adoptable #:* 1
*ready to pay/reserving?:* ready to pay! gimme like, 1 minute! ;>


----------



## tobi! (Mar 9, 2015)

*username:* Norski
*adoptable #:* #2
*ready to pay/reserving?:* pay

i'd be able to pay back if i make a couple more posts


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent you the TBT! :>


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> *username:* Norski
> *adoptable #:* #2
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* pay
> 
> i'd be able to pay back if i make a couple more posts



If you pay me back imma just send it back


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

okok wow give me a minute to send the stuff so i can change the first few posts


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> okok wow give me a minute to send the stuff so i can change the first few posts



Heh, sorry. Overly excited ;w;


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

wow ya kno
tbh i thought #3 would be first to sell


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wow ya kno
> tbh i thought #3 would be first to sell



I was debating between 1 and 3 but my Mayor has the flower look going on xD...is it ok if I link your adopt shop in my sig or would you prefer I just put your username?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 9, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I was debating between 1 and 3 but my Mayor has the flower look going on xD...is it ok if I link your adopt shop in my sig or would you prefer I just put your username?



oh ya sure, you can do either. i think that ppl would know i drew it from the style. ty for askin tho.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

#3 is still available !! (｡◕ฺˇε ˇ◕ฺ｡）
i had the picture of a calm person with a bedroom potted garden in mind when i drew them. idk just a good vibe person overall.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

ook last bumop for #3 it is 2.15am and i shoul dbe asleep goodnight
(人?-`)｡o.ﾟ｡*･★Good Night★･*｡ﾟo｡(?-`人)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

（⊃曲｀）。o○Ｇｏｏｄｍｏｒｎｉｎｇ

ill probably draw new adopts later. probably


----------



## azukitan (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeee, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2015)

*username:* lynn105
*adoptable #:* #3
*ready to pay/reserving?:* reADY - just lemme know when to sned

i already got an adopt from you a while back but 3 is too cute o k what a beauty plus that heterochromia nice nice


----------



## piichinu (Mar 10, 2015)

*lurk for the next batch*


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> *lurk for the next batch*



_*grabs popcorn, waits as well*_


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

(○;?・艸・`;○)
told myself i was gonna do more commissions
but
instead i just kinda laid around n looked at sixpenceee's blog
oh well
whipped up some p ace adopts tho ヽ(?̀ω?́ )ゝ✧


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 11, 2015)

*username:* MC4pros
*adoptable #:* 1
*ready to pay/reserving?:* ready!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh booooo wish I had more TBT I wants 2 and 4 ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Bruh, #3 is the hottest *-*


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2015)

*username:* piimisu
*adoptable #:* 4
*ready to pay/reserving?:* PAY


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2015)

*username:* Zenith
*adoptable #:* 2
*ready to pay/reserving?:* Pay

[is 2 still available? on my phone] (*?꒳`*)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> *username:* MC4pros
> *adoptable #:* 1
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* ready!



ook sending it rn



Hyogo said:


> Bruh, #3 is the hottest *-*



squints.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> *username:* Zenith
> *adoptable #:* 2
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* Pay
> 
> [is 2 still available? on my phone] (*?꒳`*)



oohh ya sure, let me get it ready and send it to you.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> squints.


But he's a nerd!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> *username:* piimisu
> *adoptable #:* 4
> *ready to pay/reserving?:* PAY



oOK LET ME GET IT READY.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> But he's a nerd!!



SQUINTS HARDER.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> SQUINTS HARDER.


Don't make me get Sunny cat into this


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't make me get Sunny cat into this



l e a v e  t h e m  o u t
cat dont even belong to u, belongs to nikki (•`O?•)9


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2015)

I went to some speaker but I'm back and sent tbt bells


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

bep


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

eh


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

dammit #1 looked cool but i was at school

now i'm not cool or at school


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> dammit #1 looked cool but i was at school
> 
> now i'm not cool or at school


*Hahahaha*


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *Hahahaha*


*don't u dare bold text me.*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> *don't u dare bold text me.*


wat u gonna do about it u lil boi


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> wat u gonna do about it u lil boi



idk
probably cry


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

no crying from anyone but me on my thread pl0x


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

if u guys carry on I will hug u both (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> if u guys carry on I will hug u both (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ



(✧≖‿ゝ≖)


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> if u guys carry on I will hug u both (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ



i don't have any carry ons


----------



## lazuli (Mar 13, 2015)

tfw
mobody wants #3 :'(

i think ill make a new base for these
ill use them when #3 is bought so i can make the new batch in the same style
also should i up to number from 4 to 6 or 8 or smth


----------

